# Anybody using a Lang 36 patio deluxe?



## waterboy12 (Nov 26, 2013)

I will be ordering a lang 36 patio by the end of the week. However I can't decide between the original or the deluxe with warmer box. Is the deluxe with warmer box worth it? Can you cook inside the warmer box?


----------



## glocksrock (Nov 26, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> I will be ordering a lang 36 patio by the end of the week. However I can't decide between the original or the deluxe with warmer box. Is the deluxe with warmer box worth it? Can you cook inside the warmer box?



According to the Lang website, the warmer box can be used for cooking...

The DELUXE includes a warmer box for additional smoking and slow cooking capacity. 


There is a youtube video on how to choose a lang coooker, I believe Ben addresses what the warmer box can be used for in the video.


----------



## waterboy12 (Nov 26, 2013)

Yea I've looked on the website but I was hoping to get some answers from people with first hand expierience.


----------



## dba1954 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a 36" patio (no warmer) but when they delivered is last month they had a few deluxe and hybrids on the trailer. The warming box seemed small but I guess it would serve a purpose.If i didn't also have a cookshack cs-025 I thing would have bought it. You can get the 'high heat' option which are vents (with pin wheel cutoffs) into the warmer box from the fire box instead of from just the main cooking compartment. This would give you much more options for cooking.


----------



## waterboy12 (Nov 27, 2013)

dba1954 said:


> I have a 36" patio (no warmer) but when they delivered is last month they had a few deluxe and hybrids on the trailer. The warming box seemed small but I guess it would serve a purpose.If i didn't also have a cookshack cs-025 I thing would have bought it. You can get the 'high heat' option which are vents (with pin wheel cutoffs) into the warmer box from the fire box instead of from just the main cooking compartment. This would give you much more options for cooking.



Thanks! I ordered the 36 deluxe today!


----------



## chipotleq (Nov 27, 2013)

I havr the standard 36 hybrid patio. I chose not to have the warmer mainly because it would be one more thing to worry about when controlling temps in the main chamber and also the warmer. Now that i see it, there is only a space available of about 16 inches wide by 11 inches deep for the warmer. That is pretty small and fit most alluminum pans. Thry would have to be small ones. Then i figures that with the chargrill attached, the chamber is pretty nice for keeping things warm when not in use. It gets about 125-150 when smoker chamber is at 250. 

Also like the fact that i can use a cast iron skillet sitting on top of the fire box to cook rice or beans. It get hot enough for that.


----------



## lgreenberg (Nov 28, 2013)

i have a 36" deluxe, patio hybrid.  I haven't really gotten the warmer box above 190, when I'm keeping the main chamber in the 225-240 range.  I've kept things warm, I've not really cooked in there but once (some chicken breasts, very slowly timed to match the rest of the meal.

that being said, i love my rig.


----------



## geerock (Nov 28, 2013)

Well waterboy, deluxe or not, the Lang is a serious nice cooker.  Once you get comfortable with it you're going to have a lot of new friends waiting on your Q.  All the best to you.


----------



## waterboy12 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks guys! Ordered a 36 deluxe yesterday! Thanks for all the input!


----------



## packmanjim (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey Waterboy I have a lang deluxe hybrid and you did the right thing getting the deluxe. I smoked a precooked ham in the warmer box today at less than 200 degrees for about 3 hours today and it came out great.  I had them put 3 racks in it instead of 2 and upgraded to stainless steel racks for $200. I have cooked 12 racks of ribs for a tailgate party by splitting the rib racks into thirds and rotating them. The warmer box is about 25-50 cooler but works great.  

I have cooked brats, sausage, and baked beans in the warmer box.  It really gives you a lot of versatility. 

Congrats!

Jim


----------



## sidpost (Feb 8, 2014)

Packmanjim said:


> I smoked a precooked ham in the warmer box today at less than 200 degrees for about 3 hours today and it came out great. I had them put 3 racks in it instead of 2 and upgraded to stainless steel racks for $200. I have cooked 12 racks of ribs for a tailgate party by splitting the rib racks into thirds and rotating them. The warmer box is about 25-50 cooler but works great.
> 
> I have cooked brats, sausage, and baked beans in the warmer box. It really gives you a lot of versatility.
> 
> ...


Jim,

  Thanks for the follow up!  What size is your warner box?  Will it fit standard size disposable pans?

  Also, any Q-view pics with the warmer box "loaded"?

Thanks!

Sid


----------



## h2so4ca (Feb 8, 2014)

You will love your Lang and you will find a ton of uses for the warmer box. I have used it to smoke salmon in, to warm up beans 

and potatoes and to hold meats at temp while waiting for that last thing on the smoker to finish up.


----------

